# New Dodge Truck Commercial!



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Not something you'll see on your local TV station but it's HILARIOUS!!!!!!!

DRINK SPRAY ALERT!!!!!

CANCELLED/BANNED DODGE COMMERCIAL


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Brilliant! Now that's thinking "outside the box" for good advertising...

But why was it cancelled/banned? I mean it's all innuendo and US TV is full of sexual innuendo anyway.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't know Laith, honestly. Saddly, I believe your TV is much more provoctive than ours. Unfortunately much of our socity and therefore government is extreemly conserative, often past the point of discrimination. Just look at all the BS right now regarding gay marriage/families, immigration, borders to Canada..... sick!

Funny commercial though


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

lol...Funny commercial!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely funny 

Don't know how new it is, though. I think the 2004 Durangos have been out for a while :whip:


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats pretty creative. I cant believe they let paris hilton lay all over a car spraying a hose around and they won't show that commecial.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I think it's because most folks have already seen Paris Hilton in less than a wet outfit. 

Great commercial!! It's almost as fun as the "Need glasses?" commercial where the lady goes down on the stick shift rather than her companion. THAT was priceless.


----------

